# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  ماذا يحدث في جسمك عندما تتوقف عن التدخين ؟

## mohamed73

التدخين هو هذه العادة المدمرة التي تسبب  العديد من العواقب السلبية على صحتك ، لذلك عندما تقرر الإقلاع عن هذه  العادة كل شيئ في جسمك سوف يتحسن وينقلب رأسا على عقب ، فالمنافع الصحية  لهذه الخطوة الإيجابية ستدهشك حقا ، فبعد ساعتين بدون تدخين تعود معدلات  ضربات القلب وضغط الدم إلى نسبها الطبيعية .تبدأ أعراض إنسحاب النيكوتين بعد ساعتين  من آخر سيجارة قمت بتدخينها ، كما تبدأ الدورة الدموية في التحسن أيضا ،  وتشمل الأعراض الإنسحابية المبكرة الرغبة المكثفة للعودة ، القلق ، العصبية  والغضب ، النعاس ، مشكلات النوم وتزايد الشهية . *ماذا يحدث في جسم الإنسان عندما يتوقف عن التدخين :**1- بداية التحسينات :* بعد 20 دقيقة من تدخين آخر سيجارة يبدأ النبض وضغط الدم في التحسن والعودة لمعدلاتهم الطبيعية .*2- عودة الأمور لطبيعتها :* بعد ثماني ساعات من التوقف عن التدخين ، تتعادل مستويات أول أكسيد الكربون ومستويات الأكسجين أيضا .*3- يقل خطر الإصابة بالنوبات القلبية :* بعد مرور 24 ساعة فقط ، يقل خطر التعرض للنوبات القلبية ، وهذا من أهم الأشياء الإيجابية للإقلاع عن التدخين .*4- استعادة الإدراك الحسي :* بعد مرور 48 ساعة من الإقلاع عن التدخين تتحسن حاستي التذوق والشم ، كما تستعيد النهايات العصبية قدرتها على النمو .*5- تتحسن الدورة الدموية :*  في الفترة ما بين أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع بعد التوقف عن التدخين ، تتحسن  الدورة الدموية داخل الجسم بشكل كبير ، فيمكن المشي بصورة أفضل وتزداد  كفاءة وظائف الرئتين بنسبة تصل إلى 30% .*6- سهولة التنفس :* بعد  مرور 1-9 شهور يستعيد الجسم طاقته بالكامل ، وتقل بعض المشكلات المرتبطة  بالتدخين مثل احتقان الجيوب الأنفية ، ضيق التنفس والسعال ، وتعد هذه واحدة  من أهم الآثار الإيجابية للإقلاع عن التدخين .*7- يحسن صحة القلب :* بعد مرور عام كامل ، يقل خطر التعرض لأمراض القلب المزمنة لدى الأشخاص الذين أقلعوا عن التدخين .*8- يقل خطر الإصابة بالسرطان :* بعد مرور 5 أعوام من التوقف عن التدخين ، يقل خطر الإصابة بسرطان الحلق ، الفم والمريء .*9- يقل خطر الإصابة بسرطان الرئة :* بعد مرور 10 أعوام من الإقلاع عن التدخين ، يقل خطر الإصابة بسرطان الرئة المميت بالمقارنة مع الأشخاص المدخنين .*فوائد الإقلاع عن التدخين لصحتك وحياتك :**1- الحياة الجنسية :*  يساعد التدخين على تحسين الدورة الدموية مما يساعد على الإنتصاب بشكل أفضل  لدى الرجال ، وتحسن الرغبة الجنسية والإثارة لدى السيدات .*2- تحسين الخصوبة* : تزيد  فرص حدوث الحمل لدى السيدات غير المدخنات ، حيث يساعد التوقف عن التدخين  على تحسين بطانة الرحم مما يقلل فرص اجهاض الجنين ، وبالنسبة للرجل فإنه  يعزز فاعلية الحيوانات المنوية ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يضمن الحصول على طفل  سليم معافي خالي من التشوهات .*3- نضارة البشرة :* يساعد  الإقلاع عن التدخين في الحفاظ على نضارة وشباب البشرة ، ويحميها من ظهور  التجاعيد وعلامات التقدم في العمر ، حيث تعزز قدرة البشرة على إمتصاص  العناصر الغذائية والأكسجين بشكل أفضل ، فنجد الشخص المدخن بشرته شاحبة  مجعدة ويتلاشى ذلك تدريجيا بعد التوقف عن التدخين . *4- أسنان بيضاء لامعة :*  يساعد الإقلاع عن التدخين في الحفاظ على صحة الفم والأسنان ، فالتوقف عن  تدخين التبغ يساعد في الوقاية من البقع واستعادة اللون الطبيعي للأسنان ،  كما يصبح النفس منتعشا ، وتقل الإصابة بأمراض اللثة وفقدان الأسنان .*6- حياة أطول :* يسبب  التدخين الموت المبكر ، لذلك فالإقلاع عن التدخين يساعد في العيش حياة أفضل  ويحمي من الإصابة بالأمراض القاتلة التي تعجل بالوفاة .*7- علاج التوتر :* يساعد التدخين على زيادة التركيز ، وتحسين المزاج بصورة أفضل ، كما يصبح الشخص أكثر نشاطا وحيوية .

----------

